# Board question.



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

What's the board size and your weight? A shorter board will help the learning process but once you start adding speed you'll want a board that fits you.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a good idea to get your first board shorter than recommended. 

Someday you may find at high speeds it's unstable, size up then. Or you may develop a riding style where this never happens and may never want to go up in size. Prefect choice for your first year or two, maybe forever.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

My board is a 152, and I am about 200 lbs.:huh:


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses! I am really going to be bummed if I cant join my family on the slopes. I figured if I could make the board work for a couple of seasons at least, I would know what my regular size was going to be, and also have some riding experience.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ What he said. Nothing wrong with a slightly shorter board for learning. Although 8 cm is a lot shorter... Longer boards tend to be more stable at speed, so as the speed picks up you'll want to buy a proper length board.

Learning on free gear is good anyway, save your money and buy some good boots. In the spring look for a deal on a longer board unless you lose a LOT of weight!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys are great, thanks!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

newbie96 said:


> My board is a 152, and I am about 200 lbs.:huh:


Sorry didn't see that when I was posting. It's not going to be un-rideable, in fact it should be easier to learn on for the first couple days. That said at the moment you're probably better off on a 157-159 or so for learning. Even as you come down in weight, your ability level will come up with experience, basically cancelling out any change in optimum board length.

What's your target weight?


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I would like to get down somewhere between 130-150lbs. Not really sure, it will just depend on how I feel as I approach those numbers. I am 5'6", if that info helps. So are you saying, I shouldn't ride it more than just the first few lessons I get?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

newbie96 said:


> I would like to get down somewhere between 130-150lbs. Not really sure, it will just depend on how I feel as I approach those numbers. I am 5'6", if that info helps. So are you saying, I shouldn't ride it more than just the first few lessons I get?


Thanks, yeah honestly it just depends on how fast you progress. I weigh 175 or so and was riding a 153 until a couple years ago. Now I ride a 160 regularly, a 156 feels short to me, and I just bought a 166 to play in the powder with!!! :yahoo:

As you start going faster, you'll reach a limit with that board. It's like having small tires on a big/fast car. For driving around the neighbourhood it's fine, get it on the highway and she'll start getting squirrely!!! 

For somebody in the 130-150 lb range, a board in the low 150's will make sense, but by that time you'll probably want a more advanced board that something you got free. 

Boots are the make or break item. Try on a million pairs of boots (hopefully with a GOOD shop person to help you) and go for the ones that fit the best, not the ones with the best features. They should fit snug, sort of like skates, instead of more loose like winter boots. Everybody I know that's gone from a bad fitting boot, to a great fitting boot has had a big "AH HA!" moment with snowboarding (myself included).

Have fun!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks again, I guess I will just ride it as long as I can (if at all LOL) and go from there. Luckily I did get a really good pair of Burton boots that fit really well, at least that is my opinion with no time in them. I guess I will know more after hitting the slopes. I like your comparison of a big car with small tires, good one!:eusa_clap:


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

On another note: Is my picture not showing up because I'm new?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Also, wrist guards are strongly recommended. Almost everyone that boards has broken their wrist at one time or another. Knee pads and butt pads wouldn't hurt either. You're going to spend a lot of time falling at first! 



newbie96 said:


> On another note: Is my picture not showing up because I'm new?


Profile pic is snowing, your avatar is not.

- On the black bar above these posts, click "User CP".
- On the left hand side, 7th item down is "Edit Avatar", that's what you want to change to have something show up beside your posts.

FYI some of us (me included) can be a little pig headed at times, so posting a face shot can get a lot of guys leg humping. Your choice but don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it. Looking forward to hitting the slopes, and probably falling a lot.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Remember to have fun, and expect your kid is probably going to progress a lot faster. I started a couple years before mine, and I'm confident they'll be better than me by the end of their first season. Dont stress about your gear, you'll know when you'll need new stuff. And don't br afraid to take a lesson or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks! We definitely plan on taking some lessons, and I'm sure he'll be way better than me, he already skateboards too


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

By the way, the Burton Flying V Feelgood is a real good board. Its a board that your skills will grow into rather than out of. If you get to 150-160lbs that board will be absolutely perfect for you. Oh and welcome to the best sport EVER!  

We all wish you the best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

you're not going to notice the difference when you're first starting out. You'll notice the difference next season when you jump on it and you're 20lbs lighter... you'll be flying down the mountain... You'll be fine just starting out.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to make some general comments about new boarders and board size vs weight. This is most certainly NOT meant to be negative. Can you tell I'm a little nervous about discussing girls and weight?

As has been stated, 152 is on the short side for 200 lbs. If I thought you were going to be hauling ass and trying to make carve turns, I would say don't even bother. But the reality is that for your height, your a little overweight (sorry...it's relevant). Most of the time people who are carrying a few extra lbs aren't going to be as motivated to go really fast on steep terrain. Falling hurts more at speed, and that tends to take the fun out of it. Go have fun with the board you have. It may actually be better, because it will take less effort to control and won't wear you out as quickly.

I think your weight target is spot on. My wife is 5'5" and looks and feels great at 140 lbs. Assuming you reach your goal, the board you have will be perfect. Even if you don't, the board may well work for you anyway, just depends how fast you ride and how steep the terrain is.

Good luck!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks and I really appreciate your comment, as well as your sensitivity. I know I am overweight and do not have a problem with people who are giving constructive advise as you are. I am motivated and am well on my way to being healthy. Yay! I have already lost over twenty pounds in a few months:yahoo:, so I know I will be much better off by next year. I completely agree though, I do not plan on doing anything to "bad ass" this season. LOL I figure it is a good way to excercise and have fun with my family during the cold winter months. 

All I really want to be sure of, is that being on a shorter board won't increase my chances of getting hurt (simply because I am on a small board, - I know it is possible to get hurt on any board):dizzy:

Thanks for all of the comments!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

newbie96 said:


> All I really want to be sure of, is that being on a shorter board won't increase my chances of getting hurt (simply because I am on a small board, - I know it is possible to get hurt on any board):dizzy:


If anything, it will decrease your chances at this point. Have fun!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

*First attempt*

Well....I did not fall too much, LOL... We went to a little ski hill that has tow ropes, which I did not use. I stayed off to the side and rode down the hill, then I would walk back up and repeat. I got the hang of balancing and turning a bit, but stopping is my issue. I know I am supposed to try and lean back and catch the edge of the board to stop, but my body wont obey, :icon_scratch: My son is a natural. By the end of the day he had it down, coming down the hill, and turning like a pro, and he makes stopping look effortless. He stops by turning around so his back is to the bottom of the hill and digs an edge and throws snow at whom ever is behind him. He is quite proud of this move

I am going to keep trying, I had a really good time, despite my slow progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Agree with the guys, the small board won't be a problem in the beginning, and most likely make it easier as it turns with less effort. Also second the wrist guard advice. I used them many years and was many times glad to have them. Friend of mine gave in snowboarding on her first day - broke her wrist getting off a lift. And add a helmet.
If you don't want/can't take lessons, do you have anyone who's showing you what you should do? Stopping should be among the first lesson to learn 

Have fun!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am going to take lessons when we go next, we go to a really tiny place that was packed over the holidays and I was unable to get in on the lessons. I watched others, and my son tried to show me, but I think I will have better luck with the pros.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for your input! I appreciate all the help I can get.


----------

